# Fattorini And Sons Watches



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Recently I came across this pocket watch which was in poor condition. After stripping cleaning and lubing the movement, it sprang to life when wound up. The nickel case was intact but very stained and corroded in areas, the front bezel is push on and the rear has the usual two doors. What did surprise me was that the inner surfaces are finished in what appears to be satin black nickel. This company has had a distinguished career making all manner of objects which at one time most of us will have owned, they even made the FA Cup. My question is did they make watches for the armed services, this is my only guess at why any one would like an all black watch. Any one recognise this discription. Sorry I can't post images to much of an effort on this site, to use a third party host.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

How To Post A Picture On The Forum (REVISED & UPDATED)







:wink2:


----------

